# Conduct final



## POGTL (Apr 20, 2019)

TL is on a conduct final for unauthorized work (working off the clock).  Would a safe and secure violation result in a term or a 2nd final?  2 separate categories but I think they both fall under conduct.  Anyone know?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 20, 2019)

Term.

Any corrective results in termination. Especially if they are both conduct. Probably no way around it. You’re at the mercy of the HRBP now.


----------



## ServiceSoFast (Apr 20, 2019)

Honestly it all depends on the situation. HR is definitely embracing the gray areas of everything lately and you'd be surprised at what used to be terminable offenses are no longer. Alas, the old adage ASANTS applies.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 21, 2019)

I feel like being on a final for working off the clock is a bad sign. Unless your ETLs are scared of getting caught allowing it for some experience-based reason, I feel like normally the progression for that would be first time: dude don’t do that, second time: hey don’t fucking do that or it’ll be a CCA, third time: documented coaching. While jumping to a final is technically policy, I see it as a step in pushing or performancing a TL out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 21, 2019)

Don't do it.


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## POGTL (Apr 23, 2019)

Nah got clarification 2 separate categories


----------



## Overadecade (Apr 23, 2019)

The TLs at my store were damn near forced to work off the clock with some of the new expectations, tbh, just encouraged to be smart enough to not get "caught" ie:  do it so obviously that HR was forced to act or get in trouble themselves.


----------



## TL Joe (May 22, 2020)

Same thing has happened to me, to possibly lose your job for doing all you can for a company is disheartening. I thought that was under compliance but if its strictly conduct that could be anything i imagine.


----------



## IllusiveMan (Jun 4, 2020)

Conduct can’t be lumped together, the working off the clock can only be moved to a term for more working off the clock.
That goes out the window once you are on three separate corrective actions. The fourth will always result in a term even if it was only a counseling offense.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice lady asks you politely (you're punched out for lunch) where the Keurigs are.  You politely tell her "Aisle B about half way down" then some shit head tells you you're working off the clock.  Such childish unprofessional bullshit.  Is it any wonder the Karens, ManKarens, Karenwanabees call Target employees morons.  Target employees are NOT morons, the vast majority were/are intelligent and hard working.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 4, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Nice lady asks you politely (you're punched out for lunch) where the Keurigs are.  You politely tell her "Aisle B about half way down" then some shit head tells you you're working off the clock.  Such childish unprofessional bullshit.  Is it any wonder the Karens, ManKarens, Karenwanabees call Target employees morons.  Target employees are NOT morons, the vast majority were/are intelligent and hard working.


I have helped guest so many times and I’ve had tm say I’m off the clock so I said I’m a customer talking to an other customer and unless he offers to help both of us out he better walk away for not doing his job lol


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 5, 2020)

Allnew2:   I like that approach.  Well said.  It takes 3 seconds to put a smile on a customers face and it takes 3 seconds to really piss them off.  I opt for the former.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 5, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Allnew2:   I like that approach.  Well said.  It takes 3 seconds to put a smile on a customers face and it takes 3 seconds to really piss them off.  I opt for the former.


Same . 3 seconds won’t break me from finishing my cigarette afterwards lol


----------



## Captain Orca (Jun 5, 2020)

Or, back in the old days at Neptune, take the 3 seconds to do a bone in the Chevvy on your 15.


----------

